# Ski Area Food Prices



## billski (Feb 24, 2015)

Burke, February 2015







$1 for a piece of cheese?


----------



## Edd (Feb 24, 2015)

For ski areas, those prices don't look bad.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds about right.  Even 5-guys charges $0.80 more for a cheeseburger than hamburger.  In fact they charge almost the exact same as Burke ($7.12/$7.92).  Not bad for a ski area.... http://www.fastfoodmenuprices.com/five-guys-prices/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2015)

billski said:


> $1 for a piece of cheese?



What's more annoying is the Vermont'ese of calling it a hamburg rather than a hamburger.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 24, 2015)

I've always felt that Burke's prices were reasonable for a ski area.  


.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 24, 2015)

So apparently Billski never eats out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I've always felt that Burke's prices were reasonable for a ski area.



Those prices seem fairly on par to me, perhaps a touch high, but to be expected.   I think $3.75 for a slice of pizza is the worst on the board, especially since it's not actually pizza, but a PLP*.


*Pizza like Product


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

As far as ski areas are concerned, that $3.75 price for a slice is a bargain.   I paid something like $5.50 + tax at K last fall.  It was a large slice, but still.

I enjoyed the $4 Mac n Cheese on my last visit to Burke.  It was just a step above Stouffers, but filling enough portion for short cash.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 24, 2015)

I think those prices are very reasonable for a ski area, I wish all ski area's had a price point like Burke, which is about the best value around.  My one day there this year I was very impressed with the mt.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2015)

It's been a little chilly this season. Casual skiers haven't been showing up. We all need to do our part. Did you think you'd visit Vermont and escape taxation?

Those chicken tenders do seem a bit high though.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 24, 2015)

what's more concerning to me isn't the price but this is all crap food. Go to almost any ski area out west and you'll have all kinds of great and healthy options and fair prices too. This is why I almost never eat at Northeast mountains the food selection is like 20-30 years ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

Fair point.  Few mountains in the East really do well at offering healthy options.  

........surprisingly it's not all that different in many hospitals I visit for work around New England.  I guess the hospitals are trying to retain current customers and farm future ones.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> what's more concerning to me isn't the price but this is all crap food. Go to almost any ski area out west and you'll have all kinds of great and healthy options and fair prices too. This is why I almost never eat at Northeast mountains the food selection is like 20-30 years ago.



Definitely good point. Many times recently I've considered that I've just got such a great workout at the mountain -- just to stack on the pounds again eating the fried food.

I could pack a lunch but I have barely enough organizational skills to make it to the mountain. And just because it's healthy doesn't mean it needs to be twice the price.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 24, 2015)

Is this bar or cafeteria?  I pretty much expect nyc bar prices at ski hills these days, 8 for a soup/chili, 12 bucks for a full sand which plate.

The only bargains are buy backs and for that you need the local spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bluebird (Feb 24, 2015)

If it's going to be unhealthy, they could at least have poutine on the menu. :grin:


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> what's more concerning to me isn't the price but this is all crap food. Go to almost any ski area out west and you'll have all kinds of great and healthy options and fair prices too.


The difference is, the western ski resorts are destination resorts. So their clientele are there having a VACATION!!! 

Some families will choose a different destination base on choice of food. So, having decent offering in food choice will make a resort stand out, or those without will stand out as "down market" resorts. 

Whilst in the northeast, most of their clienteles are day trippers. I hate to say this, but only clienteles like @*bdfreetuna *will be buying foods at the cafeteria! They're disorganized and desperate for ANY food, and will be paying whatever the mountain charge to have such crap food. 

I confess being one of those who pack my own lunch when skiing in the northeast. I will even prepare my own lunch even when skiing out west, by making a stop at the local grocery supermarket! However, if a mountain offers decent food choices with fair prices, I will then make it a "holiday" by NOT bothering to make my own lunch for the trip but indulge on being lazy!!! 

It's not all about money. I eat out plenty during the work week. I just don't feel like paying premium for crap food. Heck, I don't want to eat crap food even if it's not expensive! However, I suspect there's not a profitable market for decent on mountain food in the northeast?


----------



## makimono (Feb 24, 2015)

Fortunately for my wallet a beer and half a cliff bar is about all I like to eat during a ski day...can't slam bumps with a jelly belly full of processed cheeze goo.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2015)

An $18 lobster roll washed down with a $8 kettle one Bloody Mary at 4,000ft works for me. Even get 10% off on the lobster roll (with tax that comes to $18.)

Such a deal!!

Bison burgers ain't bad either.

Did I mention pasta?

You guys must eat at some pretty chitty places,


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2015)

You ever see the line up around noon?

It's not the prices that keep me away, its quality of food.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> An $18 lobster roll washed down with a $8 kettle one Bloody Mary at 4,000ft works for me. Even get 10% off on the lobster roll (with tax that comes to $18.)
> 
> Such a deal!!!



Is this at Killington? Sounds like a great deal, I would be all over it.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 24, 2015)

The prices look about right. $9 for chicken nuggets! I wonder how many you get?

I love eating at Killington. Not only do they have those tasty waffle stands that are open midweek (unlike the one at Hunter) but the Killington Summit Lodge has some incredible food..healthy too. You can even get sushi, salads and some great turkey chili.   No, it's not cheap but at least it's good. I also love the Empanada stand they have between the Skyeship gondola and Needles Eye lift...those things are awesome!

At Hunter, I often eat a big breakfast in town or grab a breakfast sandwich at the Lodge (they make it to order) and then sustain myself with Cliff or Kind bars and some cheese sticks that I carry on me. I'll stop mid-day and have some chili, which isn't bad at all. Chili is my favorite "ski food". 

Usually with a beverage and light food the cost is around $10 for a meal. Not bad. I never eat fried junk food in general.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Is this at Killington? Sounds like a great deal, I would be all over it.


Fish Chowder with some "made in Rutland" oyster crackers is the bomb.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> I also love the Empanada stand they have between the Skyeship gondola and Needles Eye lift...those things are awesome!


Anna's Empanada's is not there anymore, they are located in the Snowshed base lodge now. Phat Italian built a larger eating hut at needles but it has yet to open. Rumor mill is that K plans on putting toilets in at needles. Guess they'll need them after eating Phat's


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Anna's Empanada's is not there anymore, they are located in the Snowshed base lodge now. Phat Italian built a larger eating hut at needles but it has yet to open. Rumor mill is that K plans on putting toilets in at needles. Guess they'll need them after eating Phat's



Haven't been to K since last March. At least the Empanada's are still at the mountain but to just stick them in the Lodge..I'd hope they haven't lost anything or become mass produced.  I rather liked sitting outside and munching on them before heading up to Skye Peak. 

Italian food is nothing special to me. I've seen Phats from the Access Road and have never bothered to stop.  I live in in a part of the world that is filled with great Italian food so I'm not easily impressed...but I love those little empanadas and the chocolate covered waffles!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Italian food is nothing special to me. I've seen Phats from the Access Road and have never bothered to stop.  I live in in a part of the world that is filled with great Italian food so I'm not easily impressed..!


I live in Brooklyn. We have everything in spades. You wanna talk about Italian food?

Actually my wife is the best Italian cook, fresh & natural.

She learned from the best.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 25, 2015)

Hmm...  Now that I looked at the photo those prices are higher than I recalled when I ate in the cafeteria about four weeks ago.  I thought that wraps were about $7.50 or thereabouts.  In the photo they are $9.00.  My son recalls that a slice of pizza was $3.  The photo says $3.75.  

Did they raise prices for vacation week or something?


.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 25, 2015)

IMO, best food - quantity, quality and price, is at Saddleback, ME.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2015)

Stowe's Spruce Camp Lodge has some excellent healthy options, that aren't that much higher priced than that typical "lodge fair".


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 25, 2015)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Stowe's Spruce Camp Lodge has some excellent healthy options, that aren't that much higher priced than that typical "lodge fair".


I paid $20 for a sandwich at the Octagon (Stowe) a couple of years ago.  To be sure it was a good sandwich - but not $20 good!


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2015)

Does that $7.50 only include the hamburger?

Only ski resort where I really felt like I was getting my money's worth for the food (relatively speaking) was Deer Valley.

Ski area food prices are getting crazy, they are worse than theme parks...that said, I still only pack my own lunch about half of the time.  Sometimes I just feel like a burger or a bowl of chili.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2015)

Hunter same as regular deli any where and good stuff. Scottiese food not as good but still like the place for some reason.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 25, 2015)

I got to say that $1 for a slice of cheese sounds good but add 2 slices of bread for another $5 seems crazy to me.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 25, 2015)

This is why I never eat in cafes at mountains.  Like at Mount Snow, I'd rather go into 1900' Burger or Cuzzins.  For a couple bucks more I'll get higher quality food, sit down service, good booze, and I won't have someone's kids bumping into me every 3 seconds.  Totally worth the money.  Of course, most of the time I just bring some trail mix and a Clif Bar, and eat those while drinking a beer for lunch.  I'm not one for long breaks.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 25, 2015)

Prices seem normal to me, even lower than many.


----------



## SkiRaceParent (Feb 25, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Hmm...  Now that I looked at the photo those prices are higher than I recalled when I ate in the cafeteria about four weeks ago.  I thought that wraps were about $7.50 or thereabouts.  In the photo they are $9.00.  My son recalls that a slice of pizza was $3.  The photo says $3.75.
> 
> Did they raise prices for vacation week or something?
> 
> ...



Here we go again. Take a deep breath.


----------



## Rutecki (Feb 25, 2015)

There's an easy solution to high food prices at ski resorts...pack your own.  Not trying to be an a-hole, but food prices at mountains have always been higher.  You're paying for convenience.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 25, 2015)

Rutecki said:


> There's an easy solution to high food prices at ski resorts...pack your own.  Not trying to be an a-hole, but food prices at mountains have always been higher.  You're paying for convenience.



I wouldn't call you an A-hole for pointing out the obvious solution.  This is why I've grown to love riding with a pack.  I never need to go into the lodge unless it's to get a beer or dump a grumpy.  I usually carry water, snacks/lunch, an extra layer or space to shed one, spare lens, tools, and maybe a spare pair of gloves.  Even with all that, I forget I even have it on.  Although, I will admit I had a few instances where the weight made it hard to pop up from a sitting position with my board on.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 25, 2015)

SkiRaceParent said:


> Here we go again. Take a deep breath.


It's just a question.  Do you have an answer or are you just trolling?


----------



## Rutecki (Feb 25, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I wouldn't call you an A-hole for pointing out the obvious solution.  This is why I've grown to love riding with a pack.  I never need to go into the lodge unless it's to get a beer or dump a grumpy.  I usually carry water, snacks/lunch, an extra layer or space to shed one, spare lens, tools, and maybe a spare pair of gloves.  Even with all that, I forget I even have it on.  Although, I will admit I had a few instances where the weight made it hard to pop up from a sitting position with my board on.



Ditto.  Although I did ski without my pack in January at Jay Peak (we rented a ski in/out condo) and it was nice.


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Stowe's Spruce Camp Lodge has some excellent healthy options, that aren't that much higher priced than that typical "lodge fair".



The cafeteria in that building is expensive.  My wife, son and I skied there last year and bought a fancy grilled cheese, a burger w/fries (which we split) and a candy bar for my son and it cost $32 - I had a rant about this last year.

Those prices are not that bad.  I find the prices at Jay Peak to be decent as well.  There has been discussion about healthy options.  Very few cafs provide those options.  I find if you order at a sit down pub or restaurant at a ski area you can find those options.  Personally, on the weekends, I do not worry about it and eat what appeals to me at the time.  I eat healthy during the week.  I shock my system on the weekends!  :beer:

It was just a matter of time before this conversation would surface!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

Stowe is about the only place in New England that I look forward to having lunch at. In my mind due to the quality of the food, the prices in Spruce Peak lodge are a great value for a ski area.  I'd rather pay $17 for a good burger and fries than $10/11 for the typical garbage served in most mountain cafeterias.


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Stowe is about the only place in New England that I look forward to having lunch at. In my mind due to the quality of the food, the prices in Spruce Peak lodge are a great value for a ski area.  I'd rather pay $17 for a good burger and fries than $10/11 for the typical garbage served in most mountain cafeterias.




Actually, now that you mention it, it a matter of perspective.  One persons "expensive" is another persons "no big deal".  If there is a perception of quality compared to price or you really do not care about the price then none of this is a big deal.  What we may save on lift tickets allows us to spend on libations and food.  However that being said we often bring our own.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *Stowe is about the only place in New England that I look forward to having lunch at.* In my mind due to the quality of the food, the prices in Spruce Peak lodge are a great value for a ski area.  I'd rather pay $17 for a good burger and fries than $10/11 for the typical garbage served in most mountain cafeterias.



The places I ski all have good lunch option.

  I think ski area food is the biggest "advancement" since tree skiing became legal.

*Jay Peak* - Alice's Table is excellent.
*Smuggler's Notch* - Black Bear Tavern / Green Peppers serves good lunch fare, love the homemade potato chips
*Stowe *- Havent been in eons but it was awesome, the 50% employee discount made everything taste better
*Sugarbush* - Castlerock Pub has solid pub grub


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> The places I ski all have good lunch option.
> 
> I think ski area food is the biggest "advancement" since tree skiing became legal.
> 
> ...




The best priced food at Stowe - Midway Lodge


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 25, 2015)

The cafe at jackson gore at okemo had some good food last time I was there


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> The places I ski all have good lunch option.
> 
> I think ski area food is the biggest "advancement" since tree skiing became legal.
> 
> ...



Haven't ate at Alice's.  I have heard good things.  Black Bear was good when I went in December.

My comments were more specific to cafeteria food.  There are numerous good slopeside full service restaurants all over the East, but no cafeteria food I've tried (including Jays new lodges) can touch Stowe's at Spruce.  It's sit down restaurant, city quality food, served cafeteria style.


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It's sit down restaurant, city quality food, served cafeteria style.



Yup and I prefer to be waited on in that case!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 25, 2015)

When I do eat a hot lunch, I don't really worry about the price.  Not because I'm fantastically wealthy, I'm most decidedly not, but I usually save enough on lift tickets and my friends give me enough gas money to make the day reasonably inexpensive.  I'd rather just enjoy the food and the overall experience than worry about penny pinching.  

Of course, I realize that being a single guy makes this much easier. If I had a wife and kids to pay for it would be a different story.  That extra dollar turns into 4 and it all adds up much more quickly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *
> My comments were more specific to cafeteria food. * There are numerous good slopeside full service restaurants all over the East, but no cafeteria food I've tried (including Jays new lodges) can touch Stowe's at Spruce.  It's sit down restaurant, city quality food, served cafeteria style.



No argument there.   Ski area cafeteria's generally serve low-grade dog food.   If you want to eat good food at ski resorts, you have to pay more.  

But the odd thing is, "more" isn't much more.  I'd much rather pay $14.95 for an excellent cheeseburger (which comes with fries) than $7.50 for a tinfoil wrapped, twice-dead bit of shoeleather with a Kraft American slice, plus $2.50 for some fries.

And yes, Stowe's cafeteria food was pretty good.  I don't know if they still make it, but my favorite thing from the Stowe cafeteria used to be the lobster bisque.  It was phenomenal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> The *best priced food at Stowe - Midway* Lodge



Good to know.  I'm going to ski Stowe in a few weeks, and it will be the first time in over a decade.  It will feel like a homecoming.  I think Spruce Peak will make me sad.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> the lobster bisque.  It was phenomenal.



The do and its good.  Don't remember the price off hand


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> It will feel like a homecoming.  I think Spruce Peak will make me sad.



It will, but you get over it.  Terrain is the same.  That's what matters


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> a Kraft American slice



You might be giving them a bit too much credit there.

I'm surpised some bigger resorts don't lease space to fast food chains.  I bet Subway and Taco Bell would do very well.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 25, 2015)

The food at the Stratton mid mountain Lodge is expensive but at least it's good.   Since You're going to get ripped off eating on mountain, the food might as well be good. 

The Mountain Smoke Grill in the mml serves up 1 1/2 rack of BBQ pork ribs for $15.  Could probably feed 2 people.   $13 for a heaping serving of Smoked Beef Brisket or Pulled pork on a sandwich roll.  Plus a big selection of different flavored BBQ sauces.   Sure it's bit expensive but you'll have decide if it's worth it.   

They also have rotisserie chicken and smoked brats along with standard ski area cafeteria fare like chicken tenders,  chili and soup bowls.   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good to know.  I'm going to ski Stowe in a few weeks, and it will be the first time in over a decade.  It will feel like a homecoming.  I think Spruce Peak will make me sad.



I think you'll be impressed at what they've done over there.  Sure it's changed, but it seems well thought out and executed nicely. 

If it bothers you that bad, close your eyes and have someone lead you to the lifts

It always amazes me that there is very litte lines over here, especially when taking the Senstion Quad all of the way to the top.  Nobody rides that lift..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> You might be giving them a bit too much credit there.
> 
> I'm surpised some bigger resorts don't lease space to fast food chains.  I bet Subway and Taco Bell would do very well.



I'd bet that the realistic 3 month season that most chains would be looking at for the vast majority of base lodge operations would be a BIG turn-off.  The majority of the time outside of the Mid December through March "busy" season, I'd bet that many a chain if they opened a shop in a base lodge would have a challenging time even simply covering their overhead more days a week than not.

And while not all "cafeteria" base lodge food is the greatest, there are for sure some places that have high quality cafeteria food, with a good variety and price point for the quality.  Heck, last week while I was at Mount Snow for presidents week, in their newly added, daily chef's hot table area (the food is priced at $12.95/lb regardless of which of the usually 5 different offerings they have daily), I had a home made chicken pot pie one day, beef tips over vegetable fried rice another day and stuffed manicotti a third day.  Not all "cafeteria food" in a base lodge is about hockey puck burgers and chicken fingers!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 25, 2015)

Very true, doc.

Ya know what I'd love to see at some mountains?  Food trucks!!

How cool would it be to hit Superstar or Carinthia (anyplace with short walk to the parking lot, really) in the spring and then get a killer giro or burrito right in the parking lot?  Perfect!  No worries about overhead or the short season.  Then they just need "Pub Trucks" to bring the beer from different breweries.  I think I may be on to something here...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

That's actually a good idea.  In Burlington they have food truck row on campus at UVM and they kill it midweek.  There's like 8 different trucks of different types of food.  I think only a couple of them operate weekends as there's no business.   

The resorts don't need the trucks midweek, but could use the extra service capacity on weekends.  The trucks could use the business on weekends.

Win/win


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 25, 2015)

The prices in the pic are all over the map.  But I work in Boston, and I'm numb from lunch prices.  Luckily there are 2 markets with prepared food near me (one is new whole foods) where I can grab some decent stuff for $4 or so (ie 2 chicken tenders and black bean salad).  But sandwiches, soups, etc are all pricey.  Even the hospital cafe at work has been privatized and is no longer cheap.  That was always one bene's of working in hospitals - generally cheap okay lunch meals - that's changing at most hospitals. 

Sunday River has decent prices.  My kid often gets the chick finger/FF/soda lunch for $4.99.  And they're good chicken fingers lol.  Cheeseburger is $4.99.  If I do buy lunch - they have great wraps with homemade chips for $8.99 - enough for husband and I to split.  But I usually skip lunch - it's my kids that eat it.  Try to make lunch at home, but sometimes it's just too busy in AM.  But yeah...you wouldn't go there for a healthy lunch - have to pack your own.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2015)

When skiing regionally , we Always bring our own , hot soup in thermos  and  a deli style sandwich, easier , better and not  care cheaper ,  but real bonus .......no standing around inlines ;-)

resort skiing well not so much


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It will, but you get over it.  Terrain is the same.  That's what matters


Spruce ski's much differently now that the chair doesn't go to the top anymore. They've eliminated some of the best terrain on the mountain. Actually I don't like the new layout. The base lodge & hotel are beautiful though. I'm sure the new buildings will be too.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That's actually a good idea.  In Burlington they have food truck row on campus at UVM and they kill it midweek.  There's like 8 different trucks of different types of food.  I think only a couple of them operate weekends as there's no business.
> 
> The resorts don't need the trucks midweek, but could use the extra service capacity on weekends.  The trucks could use the business on weekends.
> 
> Win/win



There are food trucks near me at lunch in Boston, and I rarely go.  To me food truck = "cheap food".  These are not "cheap".  So why go?  In Philly the food trucks are cheap - so I'd go all the time.  Maybe it's just me, thinking food trucks should be cheap - but I can't imagine a ski area allowing food trucks to undercut their cafe business with cheap food.  And then if it's not cheap...why eat food truck food?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Spruce ski's much differently now that the chair doesn't go to the top anymore. They've eliminated some of the best terrain on the mountain. Actually I don't like the new layout. The base lodge & hotel are beautiful though. I'm sure the new buildings will be too.



It is a 100 foot walk to access the old terrain.  It's a more difficult walk to get from your car to the Forerunner in the morning than it is to head up and ski the old top on Main Street and Upper Smuggs.   Last time I was at Stowe that 100 foot walk yielded some sweet untracked.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have no complaints about the food at sugarbush in the gatehouse cafeteria.  salads are excellent and there are always options that are not fried, burgers and pizza.  prices are typical.
But the best thing is new this season, skinny pancake opened up in the schoolhouse.  crepes and soups.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> There are food trucks near me at lunch in Boston, and I rarely go.  To me food truck = "cheap food".  These are not "cheap".  So why go?  In Philly the food trucks are cheap - so I'd go all the time.  Maybe it's just me, thinking food trucks should be cheap - but I can't imagine a ski area allowing food trucks to undercut their cafe business with cheap food.  And then if it's not cheap...why eat food truck food?



Those aren't your gramma's food trucks in Boston.  Some of them serve amazing food.   The reason they operate those high-end trucks in Boston instead of a brick and mortar restaurant is because the rents have gone insane in Boston.  It's more profitable to run a truck than a takeout deli


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> There are food trucks near me at lunch in Boston, and I rarely go.  To me food truck = "cheap food".  These are not "cheap".  So why go?  In Philly the food trucks are cheap - so I'd go all the time.  Maybe it's just me, thinking food trucks should be cheap - but I can't imagine a ski area allowing food trucks to undercut their cafe business with cheap food.  And then if it's not cheap...why eat food truck food?



that is just wrong.  the new age food trucks have some good food.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Those aren't your gramma's food trucks in Boston.  Some of them serve amazing food.   The reason they operate those high-end trucks in Boston instead of a brick and mortar restaurant is because the rents have gone insane in Boston.  It's more profitable to run a truck than a takeout deli



exactly


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 25, 2015)

Speaking of food trucks, I enjoyed the movie Chef w/ Jon Favreau and Robert Downey Jr

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2883512/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## frapcap (Feb 25, 2015)

Food trucks are an entertaining idea- especially with ski areas where the base is right next to the parking lot. Mountains like Mt. Ellen, Sun Bowl @ Stratton, Wachusett, Crotched, etc. The only trouble I could see is that the mountain might not let you operate on their property.

For us, its sandwiches & water on the lift, and beers in the woods. If it happens to be unbearably cold out, I _might_ be persuaded to buy a hot lunch. Usually chili in a bread bowl.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Speaking of food trucks, I enjoyed the movie Chef w/ Jon Favreau and Robert Downey Jr
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2883512/?ref_=nv_sr_1



I second that.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 25, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> The prices look about right. $9 for chicken nuggets! I wonder how many you get?
> 
> I love eating at Killington. Not only do they have those tasty waffle stands that are open midweek (unlike the one at Hunter) but the Killington Summit Lodge has some incredible food..healthy too. You can even get sushi, salads and some great turkey chili.   No, it's not cheap but at least it's good. I also love the Empanada stand they have between the Skyeship gondola and Needles Eye lift...those things are awesome!
> 
> ...


Try, if you haven't yet, Twin Peaks in Tannersville for breakfast.  You can watch the donuts being made to order.  Assembly line format.  Also, Karen't in the art gallery building in Hunter is very good.  (Plug for the locals)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Spruce ski's much differently now that* the chair doesn't go to the top anymore.* They've eliminated some of the best terrain on the mountain.



WTH was that decision made?!?!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> WTH was that decision made?!?!


Something to do with the top of Spruce being an important bird nesting area. I believe it was Bicknell Thrush (sp?)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

You might be right.  I thought it was wind.  It could get pretty nasty up top the big pig.  The new alignment lessens the exposure to some degree.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.chairlift.org/stowe.html


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.sprucepeak.com/environment


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.sprucepeak.com/environment



That darned Bicknell’s Thrush is impacting Cannon and Jay Peak too!



> The species is at risk from a variety of threats to its breeding habitats, including recreational development, telecommunication construction, wind power development, acidic precipitation, mercury deposition, and climatic warming.



I think they might of missed something!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> *I think they might of missed something!*



Dihydrogen monoxide poisoning.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It is a 100 foot walk to access the old terrain.  It's a more difficult walk to get from your car to the Forerunner in the morning than it is to head up and ski the old top on Main Street and Upper Smuggs.   Last time I was at Stowe that 100 foot walk yielded some sweet untracked.



+1   While the snow is usually fresh up there, I'd hardly call it some of the best terrain on the mountain.   I'm a big fan of whirlaway and upper smugglers.  Classic New England natural Snow Trails


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

Whirlaway was one of my favorite trails at Stowe.    I'm guessing it's no longer the case what with a gondala, but it used to be pretty much nobody skied at Spruce other than ski school, and I would get out at 2pm and just lap that trail until the lifts closed.   It was left natural snow, had little jumps, and was just a great time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

Big Spruce is still very unpopular to ski at Stowe as is Whirlaway.  That trail has not changed at all.   I spend more time than ever these days on Big Spruce to avoid lift lines and people.  If I'm skiing Stowe on a weekend, I ski Mansfield side open until 10-10:30 then head over to Spruce where I'll ski and enjoy a killer lunch until about 1:30-2:00 before heading back to Mansfield. 

Same as its been for the past twenty years, the trees on the Spruce side don't get hammered nearly as bad as the Mansfield side.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> That darned Bicknell’s Thrush is impacting Cannon and Jay Peak too!
> 
> 
> 
> I think they might of missed something!



I'm thinking that maybe the chef's at Stowe need to serve up some roasted Bicknell's Thrush over say a mushroom risotto with maybe a port wine reduction on top with a nice mixed field greens salad to help just put Bicknell's Thrush out of our misery ;-) :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2015)

or treat the bird like an Ortolan


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Spruce ski's much differently now that the chair doesn't go to the top anymore. They've eliminated some of the best terrain on the mountain. Actually I don't like the new layout. The base lodge & hotel are beautiful though. I'm sure the new buildings will be too.



Come on.  You're now left out of what, 100 feet on Main St and 200 on Smugs ans Sterling? The lift is just as long it just has a new alignment down on the shoulder. There wasn't even any snowmaking on Upper Spruce before the Quad went in.

The change was nowhere near as drastic as the neutering of Rams Head.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Come on.  You're now left out of what, 100 feet on Main St and 200 on Smugs ans Sterling? The lift is just as long it just has a new alignment down on the shoulder. There wasn't even any snowmaking on Upper Spruce before the Quad went in.
> 
> The change was nowhere near as drastic as the neutering of Rams Head.


Whatever, I don't like the new layout & you're losing considerably more than a couple of hundred feet.

Old Spruce chair 6,400ft. new Sensation quad 5,889ft.

That's like saying who needs the Superstar, Cascade or Downdraft headwalls. Upper Catwalk forget about it. They're not important.

You know it's a pretty easy to hike up Swirl to the old Ramshead summit too. See very few tracks coming down including upper Vagabond. Might have something to do with the fact it's not lift serviced anymore.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 26, 2015)

Yesterday I went to Blue Mountain, Pa with my daughter. We stopped for lunch up at the restaurant up at the Summit and it was incredible. Ski right up and there's a beautiful view inside and out with balconies, fire pits, outdoor pub and an inside restaurant with full service, bar and great food at very reasonable prices. You could get appetizers, burgers, salads, wraps, full course meals, dessert, drinks, etc...Just like at any nice restaurant. 

Yes, it took a little longer to eat but we each got an excellent crab cake sandwich with fries (you can upgrade to sweet potato or Bay fries for an extra $1.50) and drinks for $32 plus tip. I would've paid about $10 less for a meal for us in the usual serve-yourself careteria complete with dried out, overpriced tasteless food. It was well worth the extra money. Best meal/ambience I've ever had at a ski resort. The Killington Summit Lodge has incredible views but its still cafeteria style. This was an actual restaurant. I could've hung out there for apres ski and had a few beers and wings but we had to be home at a certain hour. They have a nice online deal at Blue were you can pay $99 online Monday-Thursdays for 2 tickets and a $40 voucher for food at this pub. WOW! We'll be back!

Nice thing too is that it's set up as a regular restaurant. You can drive in off the road to get to it as well and the Appalachian Trail is nearby so I'm planning to some hiking there and check out that restaurant in nice weather too. It's that good. 

After that luxury, it's going to be tough to go to Belleayre tomorrow and deal with what is undoubtedly the same old/usual food situation so I'll just eat a good breakfast and bring a few Kind Bars and some cheese to keep me going while skiing and save my appetite for when I get into New Paltz for dinner that night.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 26, 2015)

catskillman said:


> Try, if you haven't yet, Twin Peaks in Tannersville for breakfast.  You can watch the donuts being made to order.  Assembly line format.  Also, Karen't in the art gallery building in Hunter is very good.  (Plug for the locals)



Thank you!  Next time I'm up there I will check those out. I hope to get back up to Hunter before the ski season ends but even afterwards,  I go up that way a lot to hike/camp and love a good meal in town .


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Yesterday I went to Blue Mountain, Pa with my daughter. We stopped for lunch up at the restaurant up at the Summit and it was incredible. Ski right up and there's a beautiful view inside and out with balconies, fire pits, outdoor pub and an inside restaurant with full service, bar and great food at very reasonable prices. You could get appetizers, burgers, salads, wraps, full course meals, dessert, drinks, etc...Just like at any nice restaurant.
> 
> Yes, it took a little longer to eat but we each got an excellent crab cake sandwich with fries (you can upgrade to sweet potato or Bay fries for an extra $1.50) and drinks for $32 plus tip. I would've paid about $10 less for a meal for us in the usual serve-yourself careteria complete with dried out, overpriced tasteless food. It was well worth the extra money. Best meal/ambience I've ever had at a ski resort. The Killington Summit Lodge has incredible views but its still cafeteria style. This was an actual restaurant. I could've hung out there for apres ski and had a few beers and wings but we had to be home at a certain hour. They have a nice online deal at Blue were you can pay $99 online Monday-Thursdays for 2 tickets and a $40 voucher for food at this pub. WOW! We'll be back!
> 
> ...



I've eaten there 3 or 4 times this season. Really hoping this continues. My fear is that they are just really just putting forth a good effort since the restaurant is new. BTW, the lamb gyro is really good. Also had Dogfish 90 Min on tap.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 26, 2015)

Jersey Skier said:


> I've eaten there 3 or 4 times this season. Really hoping this continues. My fear is that they are just really just putting forth a good effort since the restaurant is new. BTW, the lamb gyro is really good. Also had Dogfish 90 Min on tap.



Yes, it looked brand new. The restaurant itself is awesome, with the view, outside bar and seating...Just struck me as a nice place to hang out and enjoy. I hope it's open midweek after ski season. As for the food, it was very good and hopefully it will continue to be that way. I could just hang out there and drink beer and eat nachos or wings. Seems that it's the nicest restaurant around for miles. Don't know if that's good or bad but I'd like to check it out.  So many restaurants start out and then change for the worse though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue Mountain is where I skied all the time when I was young, but I haven't been there in about 20 years!   Just got a couple of cheap vouchers, so I'll hit it for night skiing sometime soon. 

Glancing at the map, it has greatly changed.  Last time I was there, IIRC Challenge was the boundary.  Of course, I don't recall restaurants (plural) either, just a dated ski lodge with a lift ticket booth right when you came in, a pro shop, and a cafeteria.



Jersey Skier said:


> * Dogfish 90 Min on tap*.



 That's impressive.  You don't see that too often, usually it's Dogfish 60 Minute (which I actually prefer) that's on tap.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blue Mountain is where I skied all the time when I was young, but I haven't been there in about 20 years!   Just got a couple of cheap vouchers, so I'll hit it for night skiing sometime soon.
> 
> Glancing at the map, it has greatly changed.  Last time I was there, IIRC Challenge was the boundary.  Of course, I don't recall restaurants (plural) either, just a dated ski lodge with a lift ticket booth right when you came in, a pro shop, and a cafeteria.




The ski lodge looks like it's been updated recently as well. The lockers were all new and used credit cards. The lodge resembles an airplane hangar and it has the usual cafeteria-style food and seating. There are some smaller eating places outside that weren't open and the requisite waffle place that of course wasn't open midweek. They never are open midweek, except at Killington. I can only imagine what that place must be like on weekends.  

I was amazed at how many people were there on a Wednesday. They have these nifty ticket scanners that you have to go through every time you get on the lift and would scan the card you were given that you carry in your pocket. They had their main 6 man lift open and a few smaller doubles that were dog-slow..literally the SLOWEST lifts I'd ever been on. Maybe they should've invested the money that they put into the ticket scanners and used it to upgrade their lifts because almost everyone converged on the one main lift and the lines were rather long for midweek. They had several employees out and about constantly directing people to get into certain positions in line. They do it much better at Hunter. 

We enjoyed Blue Mountain for a day. They sure are liberal with their labeling of double blacks. Trails which are barely blues at Killington are single and double blacks? My daughter and I were highly amused and spent most of our day alternating between Challenge and Razor. We went on Widowmaker but the lifts over on that side were so slow we went back to the bigger lift even though the line was longer. Sure we could get on the double quicker but it took 3 times as long to get to the top. 

There was another large lift on the other side of the mountain which would've reduced traffic had they opened it. Maybe they should've put the guys who were busy directing traffic in the main lift line onto that lift and used it as well, then things would've been more spread out and less crowded. They had a rather interesting way of doing things there. 

The conditions were perfect and we had a lot of fun. I liked it better than Camelback because the terrain is much more interesting and the runs are longer and more varied...and the food was MUCH better.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 1, 2015)

billski said:


> Burke, February 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does not seem as bad as the $1.00 that all the Waffle Haus places charge to drizzle some chocolate syrup on top of their sugar waffles!


----------

